# Electric Start on 9.9 Mercury stopped working



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

My electric start on my Mercury 9.9 outboard stopped working. When i push the start button, there is no click or noise of any kind. It does start when I pull the rope and runs great. When I press the kill switch that still works. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

can you take it out easily? outozone will check it for free. or just put 12 volts directly to it to see if it is the starter. do you have controls for the motor / could be a nuetral safety switch.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I read the oweners manual and it said to replace the fuses, I'll see if that will work.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Probably a stupid question...but have you checked the battery to see if it is charged? The alternator on that motor probably doesn't do a great job of charging the battery (too small output)...especially if you're using the battery to power anything else. (hopefully not an elec.trolling motor)

Then I'd check battery connections and any other wiring for corrosion, loose terminals...etc....before beginning a serious teardown


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

also turn the key and check for voltage at the starter connection.if its getting 12 volts and no start ,then the starter went out.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like a fuse to me. I have a merc 115 and a mechanic I took it too had stripped some wires that were then arcing when I used the trim button and that would cause a fuse to blow. Once the fuse blew my motor acted just like yours, I would turn the key and nothing would happen. So I would say it's a fuse problem.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Is it a tiller? Mine can get fussy if I dont have the throttle in just the right position.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

My mercury 9.9 did this to me a few weeks ago. Key start won't do a thing, but the pull start works great. Add that to a busted trailer bunk and a new fish finder not getting enough volts and I'm having all kinds of fun. Let me know if you find anything out. I'm fine with pull starting for now. I hate to give up my boat this time of year to get it repaired if I can still run it.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I looked for fuses when I took off the top cover of the outboard and I can't find a fuse anywhere? I'm a little confused on what could be causing this problem. Batteries are fully charged, no corrosion of any kind on the terminals, I'm not sure what else to look for. I might have to call a marina in the morning to ask them. Let me know if you have any other ideas.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

do you have a 12 volt circuit tester?. turn the key on to the start position and check for voltage at the starter. the fuse should be in an enclosed rubber boot on the side of the motor. get a circuit tester($10.00) and learn how to use for all your 12 volt needs. like trailer lights and cars too. dont pay a mechanic $50/$75 an hour to check and change a fuse.


----------

